# Alaskan "almost" romance



## Gaer (Apr 8, 2020)

This is primarily for the single ladies.  This was on my trek through Alaska when I was a single lady, and before I met my wonderful late husband.  Many of you can probably relate.  This was a long time ago.

I'd been driving all over mainland Alaska, enjoying gold mining, scenery, meeting people; seeing the "real"Alaska.
I'd just drove into Glenallen and parked on Main Street.  I'd been driving for quite a while and stretched to breathe in the town.  A pick-up truck on the other side of the road screeched to a halt.  A man hopped out.  Not just ANY man!  He looked like a man you make up in your head to fantasize about.  He looked like he just stepped off a poster, or a roll of paper towels!

Tall, handsome, brawny, burly, strong, rugged, nice beard, (I'm a sucker for beards) , blue eyes to match his truck. and grinning from ear to ear!  This is the truth, honest!  He was wearing levies and a red buffalo plaid flannel shirt!  I'm not kidding!  If you wanted to pick the perfect image to depict the PERFECT ALASKA MAN, he was it!  In that perfect moment, it was if the skies parted and someone said, "He he is!  Just what you wanted!"

                                                                                                            "Wow!"
  We stood there looking at each  other and he said in a deep voice, " Hi!"
I shrugged and said,                                                                             "Hi!"
                                                                                                           "Just pull in?"
                                                                                                              "Yes."
                                                                                "Would you like to go to lunch with me?"
                                                                                                           "Ah-h- . . Yes?"
                                                                                                  It was THAT QUICK!
THAT QUICK!
                                                                "Wow!, O.K.,I have to do something first.  Will you be here in an hour?"
                                                                                                             "Sure."
He grinned and drove off and I had an hour to look around the town.  My family had almost moved here after the 1950's earthquake, so I wanted to check it out.  I slipped in and out of the shops.  All the souvenir shops look the same.  After awhile, I nodded to the clerk and stepped out to the wood slat porch.

"You look lost." a lady's voice broke the silence.  "Looking for someone?"  It was the sales clerk.  "Yes, I'm supposed to meet someone here.  A guy I just met is taking me to lunch!"
"What's his name?  What does he look like?  I know everyone around here and I can tell you all about him!  "I don't know his name but he's powerful looking, tall, handsome, beard, big grin, drives a blue Dodge Ram pick-up truck."
I'm waiting to hear some stories about this big, hunky Alaska man.  wiggling with anticipation!

But wait!  What's this?  Her eyebrows tighten into a frown.  She storms inside and grabs the phone behind the counter.  "Yes, I KNOW HIM!  and right now he's supposed to be at OUR HOME, taking care of our three boys!  I'm GOING TO KILL HIM WHEN i GET OFF WORK!"

My truck is close by.  The ignition starts up quickly.  Let's see.  Guess I've spread my sunshine enough in this cute little town.   Southwest maybe.  Yeah, Southwest is good!


----------



## Devi (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow! What a story! (And what a let down ... glad your truck started up quickly.)


----------



## El Wapo (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is primarily for the single ladies.  This was on my trek through Alaska when I was a single lady, and before I met my wonderful late husband.  Many of you can probably relate.  This was a long time ago.
> 
> I'd been driving all over mainland Alaska, enjoying gold mining, scenery, meeting people; seeing the "real"Alaska.
> I'd just drove into Glenallen and parked on Main Street.  I'd been driving for quite a while and stretched to breathe in the town.  A pick-up truck on the other side of the road screeched to a halt.  A man hopped out.  Not just ANY man!  He looked like a man you make up in your head to fantasize about.  He looked like he just stepped off a poster, or a roll of paper towels!
> ...


I used to live near Silver City my name is James Hello


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 7, 2020)

El Wapo said:


> I used to live near Silver City my name is James Hello


Hi James!  Welcome to the Forum!  This is addicting!  Sure are glad to meet ya!


----------



## El Wapo (May 7, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hi James!  Welcome to the Forum!  This is addicting!  Sure are glad to meet ya!


Thank you..


----------



## El Wapo (May 7, 2020)

El Wapo said:


> Thank you..


I am hoping before it gets to cold in New Mexico i want to go to different towns to the middle and north of the state


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

@Gaer What a story! I have been single most of my life. Too many crazy stories that I survived and never shared with family or friends till years later because they would try to fix me up with the perfect guy for my own good. One of the scariest was stopping for gas in Socorro about midnight coming back from 6 weeks broadcast school workshop in Texas to home in Colorado when I was 19. 

It was hot so I was wearing short jean shorts and a tank top. I went in to pay and get a drink for the road, knowing I was headed through some desolate road. I pulled out in my new Camero and when I stopped at the last light before leaving town, an old Chevy with four guys in it was trying to get me to pull over. I floored it even before the light changed hoping a cop might see me and pull me over. No such luck and these guys followed and kept gaining so I kept speeding up and finally at 120 MPH with me in the middle of that rough narrow two-lane they finally dropped back and turned around as I blasted through Los Lunas hoping no horses, cattle, or dogs were on the road. I slowed down and just south of Albuquerque pulled over at a well-lit rest stop. 

I must have fallen asleep because the next thing I remember is a cop banging on my window seeing if I was alright. He could see I was still shaking so he said to follow him and he pulled in at a cafe that his mother owned and sent me inside for coffee. He called into Socorro and the cops there reported they had picked up the guys trying to rob another lady at the gas station.


----------



## Gaer (May 29, 2020)

Wooo!  Looks like you've had your experiences too!  When i was driving through the Yukon, (men outnumber the women 18 to one)  I was SO HUNGRY!  I'd been driviing for hours and had no idea of the time because it was dusk all day and night.  I saw a huge cafe and dance hall.  it said cheeseburgers.  Oh yes!  I wanted a cheesburger!  I walked inside.  It was a HUGE bar filled with ONLY MEN!  NO WOMEN!  At the end of the bar was the cafe.  But th men all started walking toward me and I got scared!  Picture 50 men walking toward you!  I ran out, jumped in my truck and they were STILL walking toward me!  I shot outta there so fast!
If youare looking for a man, go to Alaska or the Yukon!  They are ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wooo!  Looks like you've had your experiences too!  When i was driving through the Yukon, (men outnumber the women 18 to one)  I was SO HUNGRY!  I'd been driviing for hours and had no idea of the time because it was dusk all day and night.  I saw a huge cafe and dance hall.  it said cheeseburgers.  Oh yes!  I wanted a cheesburger!  I walked inside.  It was a HUGE bar filled with ONLY MEN!  NO WOMEN!  At the end of the bar was the cafe.  But th men all started walking toward me and I got scared!  Picture 50 men walking toward you!  I ran out, jumped in my truck and they were STILL walking toward me!  I shot outta there so fast!
> If youare looking for a man, go to Alaska or the Yukon!  They are ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!


I was in Alaska for a summer when I was 10. Only story I have besides packing a 10 lb 8MM rifle for bear protection, was fishing! I never caught a thing and the boys that camped near us would give me advice and I kept losing lure after lure. Finally, one boy caught a small Grayling and put it on my lure and had me cast out and reel it in slowly. He went yelling to my dad, "Faye caught a fish, etc." My dad and their dad came running with cameras and took photos from every angle as I posed.  I confused on my 21st birthday. 11 years living a lie finally wore me down haha!


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

If you are looking for a man, go to Alaska or the Yukon!  They are ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!

Since I worked on jobs that mostly employed men, should I have been looking, I wouldn't have to look far. On one bridge building job in the hot summer, I had to wear long pants and sleeves and sometime leathers when welding. I started wearing my sports bikini under so all I had to do after work was strip off the dirty sweaty clothes and head to the river for windsurfing. One of the gals that worked in the office was also a windsurfer and finally adopted my style of underwear for efficiency. We had quite a following of guys, some which finally took up windsurfing after realizing we weren't there for them, we did it for us.


----------



## Gaer (May 29, 2020)

MsFox said:


> If you are looking for a man, go to Alaska or the Yukon!  They are ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!


Hahahaha!  I wasn't looking.  I was ENJOYING the Alaska experience!!  It's INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hahahaha!  I wasn't looking.  I was ENJOYING the Alaska experience!!  It's INCREDIBLE!!!!!


I know! I can't think of one vacation or travel I have been on by myself, that there wasn't some guy that thought I must be desperate and there just for him. Well you got the real Alaskan experience haha! I will tell you about my one time in LA experience sometime.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

@Gaer Too bad you aren't in my neighborhood today as it is hot and opening season for us older ladies to wash our houses. I just got back from helping our leader get the pressure washer hooked up and running and I now see the old guy across the street out in shorts and bareback drinking a beer watching the show and hoping we will notice his masculinity. You could weave a blanket with the hair on his chest. Last year was the last year for me to wear very short, short shorts and sports bra top. This year I am wearing my angle length mom jeans and sandals and ladies T shirt. I now see the other guy two houses down out slowly walking his dog dressed in PJ bottoms and also bareback. Sorry dudes, but no show anymore.


----------



## Judycat (May 29, 2020)

Get one of those guys to take the pressure washer out of my hand and wash the house for me, then you'll have something to talk about.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Get one of those guys to take the pressure washer out of my hand and wash the house for me, then you'll have something to talk about.


Nice if it worked that way, but they pay a young guy to do their houses. My friend loves to use the pressure washer but hates to set it up and put it up. I do that plus use my blower to blow water off windows and our patios. It saves us money and we get a nicer job.


----------

